# Possibly the best car ever



## IB-studjent- (Sep 27, 2011)

no comment.


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you not seen the glory that is the Pagani Zonda Roadster? i like the new Lambo a lot but the Zonda is just....sexotic (sexy...exotic combo!)!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Taylor2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you watch the Top Gear episode featuring the Aventador?


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 27, 2011)

But it doesn't come in manual...


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 27, 2011)

I wish it came with a smaller price tag T_T


----------



## sahaal (Sep 27, 2011)

I like my rusty old Dodge better


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 27, 2011)

It's sexy...like an updated Reventon. But I still prefer the Reventon.


----------



## XEN (Sep 27, 2011)

Lambo needs to make another SUV. I'm too old and too sore to crawl in and out of one of those things.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 28, 2011)

I stil prefer this.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 28, 2011)

Mabey the next Need For Speed will have one on it. 
That's the closest I'll ever come to driving one.


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably one of the most badass lambo designs. 

Basically this in car form:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

One day when I'm a little older I'll buy a lambo, and make it look a bit more like the batmobile and it'll be great.


----------



## AySay (Sep 28, 2011)

Such drama! Sounds and looks like a Symphony X video. Car is amazing though!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 28, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Have you not seen the glory that is the Pagani Zonda Roadster? i like the new Lambo a lot but the Zonda is just....sexotic (sexy...exotic combo!)!



Except that the roadster is a convertible and thus makes you look like a huge douchebag.

The roof-clad Zonda R, on the other hand...


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 28, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Except that the roadster is a convertible and thus makes you look like a huge douchebag.
> 
> The roof-clad Zonda R, on the other hand...



How do I look like a huge douchebag because I like a convertible? It doesn't make any sense. Especially when it could beat the living shit out of any convertible Lamborghini has ever put out. And the Zonda R, while fast and cool, is beyond pointless. Why pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for a car that isn't street legal? You can't even keep it in your own garage...where is the sense in that?


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 28, 2011)

So is there going to be more than 20 of these? Or does this advertisement have a very small target audience? (smaller than the usual supercar market  )


----------



## Guitarmiester (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw a Lambo trailer parked outside of work the other day. The driver was probably trying to figure out where he needed to go, but I wanted to pop open the back and see what kind of presents I'd receive.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 28, 2011)

can't wait til I get mine


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 28, 2011)

You seem to be mistaken.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Except Transformers aren't real.


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 28, 2011)

Much better than the Lambo.






And, by FAR, the best of any vehicle posted in this thread:


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 28, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Much better than the Lambo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the zonda levels with the lambo, but the viper has no chance against the 700hp the lambo is packing.


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 28, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> the zonda levels with the lambo, but the viper has no chance against the 700hp the lambo is packing.



I know. I am going off of opinion. The Viper is my all time favorite car and has been for as long as I can remember.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet. With that, I could get up to the 25-55mph speed limit even faster. 

Not trying to be a jerk. Sexy car is _definitely_ sexy. I just don't see the point of owning such a car when you can't (legally) take advantage of its power virtually anywhere outside of a closed track.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 28, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Sweet. With that, I could get up to the 25-55mph speed limit even faster.
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk. Sexy car is _definitely_ sexy. I just don't see the point of owning such a car when you can't (legally) take advantage of its power virtually anywhere outside of a closed track.



Well because it is scientifically proven to make your penis bigger


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 28, 2011)

Good thing that car is All wheel drive or else he would have been fucked during hte dirt section.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 28, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> You seem to be mistaken.





Guitarmiester said:


> ^ Except Transformers aren't real.



I've had the pleasure of seeing one of those in person. It was armored too. According to the owner, all of those are armored.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 28, 2011)

wow. stunning.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 28, 2011)

So silly. Nobody sees a commercial for a Lambo and says to themselves, "you know what, I think I'll go buy one RIGHT NOW!"


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 28, 2011)

pink freud said:


> So silly. Nobody sees a commercial for a Lambo and says to themselves, "you know what, I think I'll go buy one RIGHT NOW!"


so true, why waste that much money on commercials when this car is only targeting around 3-5% of the worlds population.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 28, 2011)

Would be cooler if it had a pair of hood mounted .50 caliber machine guns.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Sep 28, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I've had the pleasure of seeing one of those in person. It was armored too. According to the owner, all of those are armored.



Don't get me wrong, that thing is beastly. It reminds me of people who drive a Hummer as their every day car.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 28, 2011)

Hennessey Venom GT


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 28, 2011)

AKA: A Lotus Elise shell with 1,200bhp.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 28, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> AKA: A Lotus Elise stretch-limo shell with 1,200bhp.



FIFY


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 28, 2011)

had a chance to drive a friend of mines R8 for a little while last summer, which was, you know, pretty cool.


...and just a few thoughts about some comments made earlier...generally people who have the income to buy cars like this are acquainted with other people who have the income to buy cars like this. these things become status symbols and hobbies among other things. the power/performance numbers are for the most part just that - numbers. the guy with the lambo doesn't get to work during rush hour any faster than the guy in the civic - he just looks cooler doing it. matter of opinion of course.

I will say though that if you've got the green for a supercar, you can afford some track time if you really want to make use of the ridiculous performance most supercars are packing


----------



## Jake (Sep 28, 2011)

have any of you not seen the SSC Tuatara???

OH MY GOD






im gonna need new pants


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 28, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I've had the pleasure of seeing one of those in person. It was armored too. According to the owner, all of those are armored.



Wow man thats awesome! They are all armored and there are only about 200 of em made. 



Guitarmiester said:


> Don't get me wrong, that thing is beastly. It reminds me of people who drive a Hummer as their every day car.



What is wrong with driving a Hummer every day?

Also the Knight XV is nothing like a hummer. They cost like $450,000.






Kinda similar I guess... To me it looks a lot more like this:


----------



## groph (Sep 28, 2011)

Sexy affordable car is affordable


----------



## Guitarmiester (Sep 28, 2011)

When I think of a Hummer, I think of a military vehicle. Not something your neighbor goes grocery shopping in.


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 28, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> Wow man thats awesome! They are all armored and there are only about 200 of em made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your Knight XV and raise you a Marauder!


----------



## groph (Sep 28, 2011)

I see your Marauder and raise you a Landkreuzer P 1500


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 29, 2011)

717ctsjz said:


> have any of you not seen the SSC Tuatara???
> 
> OH MY GOD
> 
> ...



I approve


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 29, 2011)

For me it's a tossup between the oldschool VW Beattle, Mini Cooper and the Smartcar.


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 29, 2011)

groph said:


> I see your Marauder and raise you a Landkreuzer P 1500



You cant drive that in th streets 
Misha, the unfortunate thing with the T1, it breaks down, all the time


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 29, 2011)

R8 is still the sexiest modern car at the moment.


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 29, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> R8 is still the sexiest modern car at the moment.



I beg to differ, while it is pants warming hot, I like the 458 italia a tad more, the ascari a10 more, and (oddly enough I know) the one I prefer the most is probably the Gumpert Apollo


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 29, 2011)

McLaren MP4-12C 

But seriously the Aventador is a stunning car.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 29, 2011)

Obviously different strokes, but personally I find the Ascari absolutely god-awful looking...


----------



## pink freud (Sep 29, 2011)

We can't have a sexy car thread without me mentioning the criminally ignored, Gillet Vertigo:








It's the fucking batmobile!


----------



## pero (Sep 29, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> I beg to differ, while it is pants warming hot, I like the 458 italia a tad more, the ascari a10 more, and (oddly enough I know) the one I prefer the most is probably the Gumpert Apollo



actually you`re both wrong 


this is piece of art is the the sexiest car today


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is one for those who prefer luxury over power:


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 29, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks practicality is a work of art?

Give me ridiculously high gas mileage and a killer sound system and then It'll be the best car ever. 

ooh and temper pedic material chairs like my couch! Mmm.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 29, 2011)

groph said:


> I see your Marauder and raise you a Landkreuzer P 1500



Is this the actual tank?







If so, HOLY FUCK! 


Edit - is that a 'shop meant to look lifelike?


----------



## sahaal (Sep 29, 2011)

we can't have a sexy car thread without the one hick who knows how to use a computer posting in it!













AWW YEAH CUMMINS


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 1, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


>


I don't get the point of the bed in the back of the H2. You can only fit a couple of bicycles in it.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 1, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Is this the actual tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Looks like it was going to be a real tank but Hitler shut it down before it got built, couple facts, 7 tonne shells, 100 men to operate!!
Landkreuzer P. 1500 Monster - Military

Thanks for that image, I love old milatary stuff!


----------



## Bevo (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure if you guys ever had a chance to take a ride in or drive a modern Vette, if you did then you can understand this hidden jem.

Even though you can buy it off the showroom floor not many know about some of the amazing versions available.
This is the new 2012 ZR1 at 810HP.

Bring on your supercars, they may be pretty but this one is flat out mean and will kick some serious ass!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 1, 2011)

Bevo said:


> Not sure if you guys ever had a chance to take a ride in or drive a modern Vette, if you did then you can understand this hidden jem.
> 
> Even though you can buy it off the showroom floor not many know about some of the amazing versions available.
> This is the new 2012 ZR1 at 810HP.
> ...



They also cost around $120,000. Beats the price of all supercars. I prefer trucks, but if I own a sports car, it'll be a corvette.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 1, 2011)

How has no one mentioned the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport yet? Has a top speed of 263mph, technological wonder, sexy as hell...easily beats any car in this thread.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 2, 2011)

^Could it even go that fast on the autobahn? I don't see how anyone could reach that speed anywhere except that huge salt bed in New Mexico or Nevada or wherever it is people break speed records.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 2, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> ^Could it even go that fast on the autobahn? I don't see how anyone could reach that speed anywhere except that huge salt bed in New Mexico or Nevada or wherever it is people break speed records.



There is no speed limit on the autobahn. So yes, you could go that fast if traffic wasn't a problem. It takes about a mile to reach the top speed of the old Bugatti Veyron (253mph) so I imagine it isn't too far off with the new Super Sport.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 2, 2011)

The thing with the Bugatti is that it isnt mass produced, like, owning a supercar is already an exclusive club, owning a Veyron is even more because there's only 500 of the normal 1001 HP Veyron and the SS version most probably less than that. We cant even afford to dream about having one


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 2, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> There is no speed limit on the autobahn. So yes, you could go that fast if traffic wasn't a problem. It takes about a mile to reach the top speed of the old Bugatti Veyron (253mph) so I imagine it isn't too far off with the new Super Sport.



Yeah, but, at that speed, your tires would burn in up 15 minutes.

Which is alright because the gas tank runs out in 12.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 2, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Yeah, but, at that speed, your tires would burn in up 15 minutes.
> 
> Which is alright because the gas tank runs out in 12.



While true, it doesn't really matter, because if you can afford a Veyron, you can probably afford paying 20 grand on a set of tires and the gas for the 100L fuel tank


----------



## Edika (Oct 2, 2011)

Only thing I don't like about Lamborghini's is that they all kind of look alike. There are variations from model to model and it is good for your cars to be immediately identifiable but I would like to see something a little bit more different shape-wise. Don't get me wrong I think they are beautiful and great cars. When I was a kid and saw a model car of a Lamborghini my jaw dropped.


----------



## groph (Oct 2, 2011)

Bevo said:


> Looks like it was going to be a real tank but Hitler shut it down before it got built, couple facts, 7 tonne shells, 100 men to operate!!
> Landkreuzer P. 1500 Monster - Military
> 
> Thanks for that image, I love old milatary stuff!



Yeah it was going to be a real tank but of course it's impractically large, it'd just sink in the ground and be a giant target for Allied heavy bombers.

The gun in your post is absolutely real, the Germans built 2 of those in WWII. They had sickeningly long range (25 miles I think) and fired shells the size of tanks. They could only be transported by railway and again, they were simply too big to be of any practical use but they were fired in anger. The Landkreuzer P 1500 was armed with the same guns used on these railway guns.

The Germans were working on a tank called the Maus that is nowhere near as big as the P 1500 but it would have been heavier than any tank out today by quite a margin, and with a larger calibre gun. Even that was too big and slow to be of any use. They were also working on bomber aircraft that could make a transatlantic flight to nuke the continental United States. Thank fuck they couldn't have realized any of these lofty projects; did they ever have imaginative design teams.

But, to get back on track, if there was ever to be a car that gives me sexual pleasure to look at, it's this







Not a "car guy" at all, even less so a "muscle car guy" but the 1970 Chevelle SS is fucking badass on four wheels. Same with the Buick Grand National. As far as modern cars go, I've always liked BMW's designs and the Lexus LS series are quite spiffy. I could never drive something like a Rolls Royce Phantom (alright I could), they just seem too pretentious and I'd be terrified to take it anywhere. I also like the Acura TSX, just to be conservative.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 2, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> While true, it doesn't really matter, because if you can afford a Veyron, you can probably afford paying 20 grand on a set of tires and the gas for the 100L fuel tank



Exactly. If you have the money for the the original Veyron ($1.4m) or the Super Sport Veyron ($2.4m) then you can afford anything you will have to do to it. And for your exclusivity comment, well, who cares? It isn't like the majority of the cars in this thread are affordable to the average joe just because they aren't Bugatti Veyron rare or expensive. They are still rare compared to your average car and beyond expensive like wise. Besides, supercars are all about imagination and ridiculousness.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 2, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Exactly. If you have the money for the the original Veyron ($1.4m) or the Super Sport Veyron ($2.4m) then you can afford anything you will have to do to it. And for your exclusivity comment, well, who cares? It isn't like the majority of the cars in this thread are affordable to the average joe just because they aren't Bugatti Veyron rare or expensive. They are still rare compared to your average car and beyond expensive like wise. Besides, supercars are all about imagination and ridiculousness.



True, true, but I want to point something out, and to stay in Lambo territory, it is possible for a man/woman to save money over, say, 10 or 15 years and be able to afford a Gallardo or an Aventador (or whichever model its gonna be at the time) but a Veyron is more than twice the price of the Aventador, saving up for it means living in a cardboard box most of the time, thus the reason why I stated it the way I did.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 2, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> True, true, but I want to point something out, and to stay in Lambo territory, it is possible for a man/woman to save money over, say, 10 or 15 years and be able to afford a Gallardo or an Aventador (or whichever model its gonna be at the time) but a Veyron is more than twice the price of the Aventador, saving up for it means living in a cardboard box most of the time, thus the reason why I stated it the way I did.



Understood. Although, saving for that long would be crazy haha


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 2, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> There is no speed limit on the autobahn. So yes, you could go that fast if traffic wasn't a problem. It takes about a mile to reach the top speed of the old Bugatti Veyron (253mph) so I imagine it isn't too far off with the new Super Sport.



A lot of the autobahn is speed limited.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 2, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Understood. Although, saving for that long would be crazy haha



If there's a will, there's a way


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 2, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> If there's a will, there's a way



I hear that I'm going to end up being one of those crazy savers at some point in my life. I will not die before owning a Dodge Viper ACR and that is just how it is


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Zenvo ST1.





The Aston Martin DBS





But if I had to choose value/$? The new GT-R. That thing is just... wow.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 3, 2011)

I have to be honest, sometimes I look at my life savings and think, it would totally be worth it:


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 3, 2011)

This thread isn't about the Ferrari 458 Italia?

There's something amiss.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 3, 2011)

Also, I might add that given the possibility, I would also have a Lexus LFA, to pair up with Mah Dodge Viper, I have a soft spot for the growl of V10's


----------



## Variant (Oct 3, 2011)

pink freud said:


> I have to be honest, sometimes I look at my life savings and think, it would totally be worth it:



I _*ALMOST*_ bought one when they first came here through Brammo Motorsports. As Bender would say: "Fun on a bun!"


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty fast, good looking, and can be bought used for about the same price as a new Accord. I'm thinking about picking one up in a couple of years depending on a few things.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 3, 2011)

My pops calls those little Elises "coffins with wheels"


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 3, 2011)

Lotus' are nice but I just can't get into them. I think the stigma of supercars has made me unable to enjoy them. The car isn't expensive enough, the motor isn't big enough, there isn't enough carbon fiber, etc I'm fucked up in the head, I need help 

The Ariel Atom is beastly, though. The V8 version that they have out that goes around the Top Gear track faster than a Veyron, yeah. Badass.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 3, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Lotus' are nice but I just can't get into them. I think the stigma of supercars has made me unable to enjoy them. The car isn't expensive enough, the motor isn't big enough, there isn't enough carbon fiber, etc I'm fucked up in the head, I need help
> 
> The Ariel Atom is beastly, though. The V8 version that they have out that goes around the Top Gear track faster than a Veyron, yeah. Badass.



I firmly believe if they gave the Atom better aerodynamics it would have a higher top-end as well. It has double the power-to-weight of the Veyron.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 3, 2011)

pink freud said:


> I firmly believe if they gave the Atom better aerodynamics it would have a higher top-end as well. It has double the power-to-weight of the Veyron.



Seriously, it's an amazing car. It is like a street legal go cart on crack or something. And each time they come out with a new Atom it just gets better and better.


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Since we're talking about the best cars in the world, I give you.....












THE FIAT 600 OH YEAH BABY


----------



## pink freud (Oct 3, 2011)

I kid you not, I bet you could pull massive tail with a car like that


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd rather drive the Ariel Atom than any other car in this thread. It certainly seems like the most fun.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 3, 2011)

Crazy idea: Take the Veyron engine and strap it to the back of an Atom


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 3, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Crazy idea: Take the Veyron engine and strap it to the back of an Atom



I am almost certain that combining the two would make that not street legal. With the V8 it already has twice the horse power to weight or whatever than the Veyron so if you actually put the Veyrons engine in it...wow That would be like a 300mph+ car.......I like this idea all of the sudden


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 3, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> There is no speed limit on the autobahn. So yes, you could go that fast if traffic wasn't a problem. It takes about a mile to reach the top speed of the old Bugatti Veyron (253mph) so I imagine it isn't too far off with the new Super Sport.



A lot of the autobahn is speed limited. And other traffic would be a problem. A Veyron driver would probably be able to go no faster than 225 before slowing down to avoid hitting a car traveling 180.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 3, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> I am almost certain that combining the two would make that not street legal. With the V8 it already has twice the horse power to weight or whatever than the Veyron so if you actually put the Veyrons engine in it...wow That would be like a 300mph+ car.......I like this idea all of the sudden



Again, the main limiting factor on the Atom is aerodynamics. You hit diminishing returns with pure power when you don't take air friction into account. Same reason why crotch rockets can have insane acceleration but a relatively low top-end speed (as compared to sports cars).


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 3, 2011)

IIRC there have been a few cars to make it around the Top Gear track faster than the Veyron now, though the names escape me at this point.

The Veyron is a god damn heavy piece of shit anyway - It's a supercar for yuppies with infinitely too much disposable income.


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 3, 2011)

1:15.1 - Ariel Atom V8 500
1:16.2 - McLaren MP4-12C
1:16.5 - Lamborghini Aventador
1:16.8 - Bugatti Veyron Super Sport

Hell of a gap between the Atom and the McLaren.

Fastest car round the track is technically the Renault R24, but it's not street legal so it doesn't count


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 3, 2011)

The Zonda R got around there in 1:08.5 too, but again, not road legal


----------



## groph (Oct 3, 2011)

Forgot about Aston Martins entirely. Pure class, wouldn't feel bad driving one of those at all and I'm not a fan of sports cars at all. Whoever designed the DBS, V8 Vantage, DB9, etc., knows how to make a fucking good looking car.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 3, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> The Zonda R got around there in 1:08.5 too, but again, not road legal



Technically the fastest around the Top Gear test track is a Harrier Jet


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 4, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> The Zonda R got around there in 1:08.5 too, but again, not road legal



Thing is with the Zonda R, I'm sure it could be legal if it had a system to ride over sleeping policemens and threaded tires instead of those slicks


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 4, 2011)

groph said:


> Forgot about Aston Martins entirely. Pure class, wouldn't feel bad driving one of those at all and I'm not a fan of sports cars at all. Whoever designed the DBS, V8 Vantage, DB9, etc., knows how to make a fucking good looking car.



Then keep a look out for the new Jaguars. They got (one of?) the lead Aston designers so they've got a few similarities now. Especially the C pillars and the taillight area. 

And from what I remember, only about 80km of the Autobahn is speed unregulated. What is that, a 10 minute drive in a Bugatti?


----------



## pero (Oct 4, 2011)

fuzzboy said:


> Since we're talking about the best cars in the world, I give you.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You sir have good taste 

that was my first car

...but i like even more the abarth version


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 4, 2011)

Dodge just beat the LFA's 7:14:6 and the ZR1's 7:19:6 at the Nurburgring with a 7:12 "and change" as they put it. Pretty damn quick! And the non-street legal Viper ACR-X went around in 7:03 "and change." Dodge Viper ACR sets new Nürburgring lap time of 7:12...and some change
Now I am not 100% sure of the legitimacy of this and I'll admit that. There hasn't been any verification of the times exactly so if you know, please tell me.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 4, 2011)

Vipers are _amazingly_ cheap on the used market, to boot


----------



## Blake1970 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 4, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Vipers are _amazingly_ cheap on the used market, to boot



DEPENDING on year, condition and mileage. You can get a 90's era Viper for under $30-35,000 when they are in pristine condition. But when you hit the 2000's, the price shoots to the $40's and 50's until about '05 and up I'd say, then you get WAY up there in $70's and up. So if you go with a 90's, yes they are affordable. If you go with the last 10 years, not what I'd call cheap. BUT, a $25,000 Viper is still a Viper so I agree with that sentiment.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 4, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> DEPENDING on year, condition and mileage. You can get a 90's era Viper for under $30-35,000 when they are in pristine condition. But when you hit the 2000's, the price shoots to the $40's and 50's until about '05 and up I'd say, then you get WAY up there in $70's and up. So if you go with a 90's, yes they are affordable. If you go with the last 10 years, not what I'd call cheap. BUT, a $25,000 Viper is still a Viper so I agree with that sentiment.


Even 50K is cheap when you consider that's like a 40% price reduction for a style of car that doesn't depreciate that much. Of course at 50K you can buy a new Vette as well, so it becomes all about style preference.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 4, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Even 50K is cheap when you consider that's like a 40% price reduction for a style of car that doesn't depreciate that much. Of course at 50K you can buy a new Vette as well, so it becomes all about style preference.



You're right. To me 50k is still a shit ton of money but I haven't really started my working life yet. And I would much rather have a 90's Viper than a new Corvette The Viper is pure sex.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 4, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Crazy idea: Take the Veyron engine and strap it to the back of an Atom



Or do what the head honcho at Bentley did and stick a Veyron engine in an Arnage for 1001 bhp on tap in superior comfort. Fuck flys hitting me in the face at 200mph. 


Old news so i'd be interested to see if they ever got it to some form of production car (they planned to).


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 4, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Or do what the head honcho at Bentley did and stick a Veyron engine in an Arnage for 1001 bhp on tap in superior comfort. Fuck flys hitting me in the face at 200mph.
> 
> 
> Old news so i'd be interested to see if they ever got it to some form of production car (they planned to).



 They did do that crazy Arnage, I wouldn't dare drive that fast in that though


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to pimp out a Ford Festiva, because that'd be hilarious.


You know, the older I get, the more often I find myself doing things because "that'd be hilarious." Odd.


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 4, 2011)

pero said:


> You sir have good taste
> 
> that was my first car
> 
> ...but i like even more the abarth version




 I love the little bastards. Everyone in my family has owned one at some point (that or a Renault 4). Practically unbreakable. "Hey my Fiat 600 broke" "here's a rubber band and a hammer" "thanks it's fixed now"


----------



## pero (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I know, those cars are so simple, my cousin and I used to do a engine swap on it just for the fun of it in 20 min.


----------



## Variant (Oct 6, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> DEPENDING on year, condition and mileage. You can get a 90's era Viper for under $30-35,000 when they are in pristine condition. But when you hit the 2000's, the price shoots to the $40's and 50's until about '05 and up I'd say, then you get WAY up there in $70's and up. So if you go with a 90's, yes they are affordable. If you go with the last 10 years, not what I'd call cheap. BUT, a $25,000 Viper is still a Viper so I agree with that sentiment.



 Sold my '95 for $33k quite a few years back. A lot of car for the money it is. 





> My pops calls those little Elises "coffins with wheels"



Yup, that sounds like the words of an old fart from Texas.


----------

